
The Rate of Progress of Deep Learning Is the Slowest in 5 Years - Kuro1
Today more people are working on deep learning than ever before -- around two orders of magnitude more than in 2014.<p>Time for something new!
======
altairiumblue
I don't think your post makes any sense.

It's on AskHN and you don't have a question. Also...

\- How did you define and measure progress?

\- How did you measure the number of people working in the field?

\- If true, why would any of this be a problem?

\- Why does a field need to constantly progress? For example, you could say
that there's been even less progress in linear regression or random forest
methods over the past five years - this doesn't take away from their
usefulness in certain applications.

\- Why would the assumed slow rate of progress mean that DL needs to be
replaced?

\- If you find more suitable solutions, you're always free to implement them
in place of DL.

------
hsikka
I’m confused about a few things:

1\. What is slowest based on?

2\. Is the comment about people working in the field meant to demonstrate
something about slowness or some other point?

------
Odenwaelder
"The slowest" by which measure?

------
mindcrime
_Time for something new!_

What do you suggest?

